# Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi - 4D-Erfahrung mit Wahl der hellen oder dunklen Seite der Macht



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi - 4D-Erfahrung mit Wahl der hellen oder dunklen Seite der Macht*

						4DX-Kinos sind nichts Neues. Die Zuschauer sehen die Filme hier nicht nur in 3D, sondern werden zusätzlich noch herumgewirbelt oder mit Windböen traktiert. In Japan wurde das Erlebnis aber nun auf die nächste Stufe gehoben. Kinobesucher von Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi müssen sich vor dem Film für die helle oder dunkle Seite der Macht Entscheiden. Die Auswahl hat anschließend eine Auswirkung auf das Erlebnis.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi - 4D-Erfahrung mit Wahl der hellen oder dunklen Seite der Macht*


----------



## Berserkervmax (20. Januar 2018)

Mir wird dabei immer schlecht , deshalb ist VR für mich auch nicht geeignet !


----------



## Grendizer (20. Januar 2018)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Mir wird dabei immer schlecht , deshalb ist VR für mich auch nicht geeignet !



Einige Leute reagieren heftiger auf Motion Sickness, aber es ist eine Art Konditionierung, je mehr du dich damit auseinandersetzt, desto besser sollte es werden. Klappt wahrscheinlich nicht bei jedem, aber ich merke bei mir, dass ich anfangs noch leichte Gleichgewichtsstörungen hatte und jetzt kann ich durch die Levels rennen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. 

Würde es noch nicht abschreiben, die neuen Generationen der VR-Brillen bekommen das ja vielleicht auch besser in den Griff.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2018)

Mir wird schon bei 3D schlecht, bei 4D müsste ich mich


----------



## The_Rock (20. Januar 2018)

Das rütteln in Kampfszenen (bzw Explosionen) ist viel zu hart. Zumindest in meinem Kino.
Ich kann mich an kaum ne Actionszene aus dem Film erinnern, weil ich damit beschäftigt war, nicht vom Stuhl geschmissen zu werden


----------



## RtZk (20. Januar 2018)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Mir wird schon bei 3D schlecht, bei 4D müsste ich mich



Mir wird bei 3D auch oft schlecht, insbesondere, wenn die Kamera sich zu schnell bewegt, ist beim normalen Kino sonst nie so. 

Aber ich frage mich, warum man dies "4D" nennen musste, denn die 4. Demension gibt es und sie hat rein gar nichts mit "4D Kino" zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aber ich frage mich, warum man dies "4D" nennen musste, denn die 4. Demension gibt es und sie hat rein gar nichts mit "4D Kino" zu tun.



Na ja, du hoffst, dass der Film schneller vorbei geht.


----------



## franzthecat (20. Januar 2018)

Ich schaue mir lieber an Filme aus Schweden und Finnland wie der 100ge der aus dem Femster stieg und verschwand oder in China essen sie Hunde , und  dieses Holywood Ketchup plut geschmatze und gegrunze das man immer so hört und die vermeintlich coolen sprüche langweilen mich trotz profesoneler Schauspieler und Kameraführung . Auch die Deutsch Dänische produktion fand ich umwerfend lustig zum vergleich Muskelprozentrer Hollywodfilme ohne Hirn .


----------



## Berky (24. Januar 2018)

Ein Kollege hat den Film nochmals in 2D angesehen, nachdem er im 4DX Kino war, zu viel Ablenkung.


----------



## DooNeo (27. Januar 2018)

2D ist für mich immer noch das Beste finde ich, man kann sich am besten auf den Film konzentrieren.


----------

